# Philco pf2916 (chasis LB5A) no enciende, tension +9v baja



## oscargabgar (Jun 28, 2014)

Buenas , tengo problema con este tv de 29´´ chasis LB5A con jungla LA76933 7FB. Procedo a medir toda las tensiones de fuente +24 v, +14 v, -14v, 5vrc, +b 140 v que me dan bien. Y cuando voy a medir +9volt que sale del regulador IC611 (kia78r09pi o bien 1lg2hef0007a, regulador de 4 patas que lo habilita el jungla con señal on/off) se baja a 7.5 volts este a su vez alimenta a travez de una resistencia un regulador de 5 volt que me da los +5 V1 y + 5 V2 que alimentan a otras etapas, pero este termina dando 3.5 volt porque en su entrada recibe menos de 5 volt. El regulador IC611 recibe alimentacion de la fuente conocida como LOWB esta me entrega 10.5 volt. Trate de aislar el problema y cuando desoldaba el pin 19 del jungla que corresponde a h-vcc se reestablecian las tension en forma normal y cuando aisle el +b de el flyback (habiendo reconectado la pata 19 del jungla) las tensiones se aproximan dandome 8.5 volt donde deberia dar 9 volt , igualmente no encontre ningun componente malo en la etapa horizontal. La verdad no se si pueda ser el jungla fallado o algo en la etapa horizontal. Si alguno tuvo un problema similar con este tipo de tv me gustaria saber si lo resolvio. La ultima prueba que hice fue testear el oscilador h out (pata 21 del jungla) y segui la señal hasta el primario del trafo exitador (esto habiendo desconectado el +b del flyback). Igualmente no puede verificar si la señal horizontal tiene la forma correcta.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2014)

cambia los filtros de la fuente,los del regulador , 
recientemente me paso con un tv que tenia también poca tensión en la parte del jungla,pero lo raro era que los 123 volt del horizontal estaban bien.
la falla era un capasitor electrolítico chico en el primario de la fuente,cosa rara ,pero le faltava ese poquitin de tensión y por eso el jungla no daba el horizontal.
igual,si tenes otro jungla para probar,u otro tv con el mismo jungla para probarlo........
también podes agregar carga al regulador y ver como se comporta,por hay es solo el regulador,


----------



## oscargabgar (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola julien, te comento lo que hice primero desconecte el mas +b que va a la etapa horizontal, entonces tuve en el ic611 (que es el que me da los 9volt) una tension aproximada, entonces procedi a medir la salida del oscilador horizontal (pata 21 h-vout del jungla la76933) segui la señal hasta el trafo exitador del transitor de potencia horizontal. Reconecte el +b y le conecte al ic611 una fuente externa de 9volt para que no se cayera, entonces salio andando la etapa del horizontal pero con 100 volt de video y sin heater. Revise anteriormente el capacitor electrolitico que lleva en el primario de la fuente pero me chequeo bien. Asi que la conclusion que saco es que es el flyback. Este desde ya es mucho mas accesible conseguirlo y menos costoso que el jungla . Gracias por asistirme.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2014)

cambialo directamente al electrolítico de la fuente,no confió mucho en los capachek

si media 100 volt en el video,donde debería de haber 180,no tenias heater ,la tensión de la fuente no se callo (135/140 volt) ,si es evidente que hay un problema en el flyback ,
de todos modos controla que no tengas un corto en algunas de sus salidas (del flyback, diodos,hay veces que miden bien y no funcionan o se ponen en corto)


----------



## oscargabgar (Jun 29, 2014)

Bueno la verdad a esta altura no pierdo nada cambiando el electrolitico de la fuente y a difernencia de otras fuentes ( que llevan de 22 uf o 10 uf) es uno de 47 uf x 50 volt. Y en cuanto a las salidas medi diodos, capacitores, la verdad no encontre ningun componente malo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2014)

sii ese mismo el de 47 ,en el tv que me paso eso también me pareció raro ese valor ,creo que original tenia 33 x50 y como no lo conseguí le puse uno de 47 x 50


----------



## oscargabgar (Jun 29, 2014)

NO me se me paso decirte que si,  cuando me daba tension de video 100 y sin heater la tension de fuente se caia a 80 volt de 140 volt que me marcaba en stand by, disculpame un dato muy importante que obvie.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2014)

proba la fuente ,yo le apuntaría alli antes de comprar el flyback


----------



## oscargabgar (Jul 21, 2014)

Bueno ya consegui el flyback y lo solde, a lo que salio andando el televisor sin ningun problema extra.
Conclusion: Cuando media las tensiones en vacio me daban bien, pero cuando arrancaba la etapa horizontal se me caia la tension +b de fuente seguramente por sobreconsumo, lo que me acarriaba se cayeran todas las demas tensiones, entre estas el lowb que me alimentaba el regulador de +9v que era el que estaba midiendo, al desacoplar el +b del horizontal las tensiones se mantenian en su valor.


----------

